# Ewww Snail Slime



## danilykins

Yesterday I cleaned the tank, and today I have snail slime all over my plants. is there an easy way of getting rid of it? Is it normal for snail to slime everywhere it goes?? TIA


----------



## snail

Are you sure it's snail slime? Sometimes bacterial growth looks like slime, it will usually just go away on it's own after a few days.


----------



## danilykins

Im pretty sure, but I could be wrong. Its stuck to everything.. there are strings of it on the plants, and coming off of the decor, ewww


----------



## chris oe

My guess is the change in water chemistry from the water change has irritated the snails a little bit and they're producing more slime than usually just to put more of a barrier between them and the water. As the water mellows a bit the snails will produce less, and the slime naturally just sort of dissolves and goes away if you do nothing. What percentage water change did you do yesterday? I'm thinking it must have been a pretty thorough cleaning.


----------



## danilykins

I did about 30-35% change. With my new siphon (hooks up to sink) it goes by faster and I can put the water straight back into the tank. I put the conditioner in then put the water in. But I clean the gravel quite a bit, but I stopped because I found babies 0_o the fish are happy though.. its just slime, Ive been taking the fish net and kind of netting it off the plants.


----------



## sand

i've noticed my snail slimes more when i do a water change, i'm sure the conditioner bothers him. BUT i always do at least 50 % water changes, so that may be why. i started putting him in a cup before the water change and i leave him there for several hours after i do the water change, that helps a lot


----------

